
HTML.next (W3C) - shaaaaawn
https://www.w3.org/wiki/HTML/next
======
spb
I prefer the [Web Platform Incubator Community Group
forums]([https://discourse.wicg.io/](https://discourse.wicg.io/)) - doing this
via Discourse lets people reply directly to the bad ideas, letting them sink
to the bottom, unlike this page where they appear to be front-loaded.

